# Budget Wheel sealant?



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

I am really in need of keeping my BMW 403 alloys protected,I am want the finish to be preserved as much as possible, as they are diamond cut, and they are very well know to corrode.

I am not really fussing over beading or shine, I will achieve this with other products, BSD comes to mind.

I a looking at something that would be £10-15 maximum, I don't mind applying monthly if needed, the wheels will be washed weekly, or a hose down during the week when the salt hits the roads.

Thanks


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

PLuKE said:


> I am really in need of keeping my BMW 403 alloys protected,I am want the finish to be preserved as much as possible, as they are diamond cut, and they are very well know to corrode.
> 
> I am not really fussing over beading or shine, I will achieve this with other products, BSD comes to mind.
> 
> ...


A few options come to mind

Sonax Wheel Protect, about £11 for a can. 
Angelwax Bilberry Wheel Wax, under £7 for a sample pot. 
Bouncers looking Sweet wheel wax, about £13 for 100ml
I'm sure poor boys do one quite cheap but I can't remember details

Imran
:driver:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Pay a little extra and go for Gtechniq C5, that means your wheels will be coated and you won’t have to worry about reapplying for a year. Also it will make washing a whole lot easier! You can pick up C5 for around £22, that’s before discounts! Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

For a spray and rinse look at Bouncers bead juice really good stuff also TDG raspberry wheel seal is very good for speed.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

race glaze nano wheel seal, spray it on clean dry rims leave a few mins and buff then 1h later do another layer-2 layers will give you 6 months+


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Fk 1000


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Again over budget but with the benefits of a proper coating , Carbon Collective Platinum wheels seems to be getting a lot of love recently, around the 20 quid mark I believe so not drastically ott. I have some Poorboys rim sealant that does a good job but only lasts around a month. If you aren’t fussed about regular application then you can just use a normal wax, it will still help to keep them clean just won’t last as long as it would on paint.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

You won't beat wowo's crystal sealant even compared to ceramics in my own opinion. You'll get around 8 months durability (tested by me) from 1 coat, 12+ months if you wet coat top up it every 3 months. Application is a breeze and your lucky if you use 10ml for all 4 wheels plus a 500ml bottle is something like £17 quid. 

Just can't beat it for me.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> race glaze nano wheel seal, spray it on clean dry rims leave a few mins and buff then 1h later do another layer-2 layers will give you 6 months+


Plus 1 for this, I use it on my BMW diamond cut alloys and very pleased with it...

A 2nd option is the wo-wo crystal sealant as above, not tried it myself, but heard good things and is on my list to try...


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, I shall take a look at some of those tonight.

I currently use a Gold Class Carnubra spray wax on the wheels after every wash, but want something that can take the punishment that wheels get, heat, brake dust and mainly salt during the week. 

Before applying a wheel sealant, I would like to use a polish on the wheels, but should I then use IPA so the sealant can bond better?

Thanks


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes IPA will remove the oils left behind on your wheels after polishing and leave a better surface for your coating to bond to. Even if you go with a spray on sealant, IPA before hand will enhance its durability.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

As said above

Spend a morning doing your wheels and apply Gtechniq c5 and forget about your wheels for at least a year


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine fits your requirements. Budget price around £10 delivered but by no means budget in use. They quote 3m durability, that always depends on conditions and mileage for anything but I believe many including myself see at least that. It does offer a good shine as well so it is not essential to add products on top. 
I have used it on diamond cut too. 

Search on here, the only negative you tend to see is the durability at 3 months but that seems fine for you, a bottle lasts ages as well.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

fk1000p - massive tub great on wheels and body winter protection saves you money all round :thumb: i also use raceglaze nano wheel sealant as a quick topup.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you for all your replies!

I am still unsure on what direction to take. 

I have seen the Soft99 wax sealant is great stuff, great beading, but I am mainly looking for protection.

Luke


----------



## JynErso (Oct 8, 2017)

Poor Boys Wheel Sealant....get three coats on [very easy following the initial clean] great results, hard wearing and the much just slides off


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

PLuKE said:


> Thank you for all your replies!
> 
> I am still unsure on what direction to take.
> 
> ...


Soft99 Fusso is what I chose. Seems like a no brainer considering it's been proven to give an 11 month protection. Comes in a huge tub, can be used on bodywork and is good value for money.

Poorboys in my opinion doesn't last. Sonax BSD is quick and easy to use if in a hurry.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

If you go for Soft99, make sure you use the highly durable Fusso 12 Month (hard wax in a can). We have various other products too, but they are not durable enough for wheels. =]


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I opted for Wowos crystal sealant, did my wheels my mates summer and winter wheels and the both cars and still have loads left.

The finish is amazing and the hydrophobic properties of the product are stunning. This was going on Brian1612 review, both cars were black and we were so impressed with the glass like finish.

With the reports its getting on the longevity of the product for me its well worth considering.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer, £ 6.76 from carparts4less. Works fine on wheels and it's budget option as well.


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

You have BMW diamond cut wheels but won't spend more than 12 quid


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*I agree*



OvEr_KiLL said:


> race glaze nano wheel seal, spray it on clean dry rims leave a few mins and buff then 1h later do another layer-2 layers will give you 6 months+


Plus 1 for this stuff I even use it on my Exhaust


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> Fk 1000


Another vote for FK1000P. So many other uses once you've done your wheels too!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I used gtechniq c5 and got well over 12 months, I ain't used wheel cleaners in years, just normal wash shampoo. I'm currently trying Gyeon rim which has holded up well for 9 months and is still going strong. You always have some product left so you can put it on your exhaust tips, brake calipers as well.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

JynErso said:


> Poor Boys Wheel Sealant....get three coats on [very easy following the initial clean] great results, hard wearing and the much just slides off


This stuff is rubbish. First why should you need 3 coats? Second - even those 3 coats wear off really quick. Third - it's more expensive and harder to use than Wowo's Crystam Sealant which lasts around 10 times longer (no joke) and is way easier to use ANd can be used all over the car - paint, glass and plastics too.


----------



## Shed86 (Aug 22, 2017)

roscopervis said:


> This stuff is rubbish. First why should you need 3 coats? Second - even those 3 coats wear off really quick. Third - it's more expensive and harder to use than Wowo's Crystam Sealant which lasts around 10 times longer (no joke) and is way easier to use ANd can be used all over the car - paint, glass and plastics too.


3 coats is definitely over kill, I use it I don't personally think its rubbish - very easy to apply and 2 months later my wheels still clean and bead with a quick wash, thats on my everyday car which eats up motorway miles and my track car which has got white wheels. I did get mine at a discount IIRC about £10 and probably have 3/4 of a pot left after doing both sets of wheels.

I will look out for the Wowo's stuff though - seems to be getting the majority of votes here....


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

I have 403M wheels too on my F31 and they are a pain. I use Fireball Premium Easy Coat once every 4-6 weeks and you could use it every 3 weeks in winter if you wanted.

Simply spray on the wheels once clean (even if they are wet) and blast off with a pressure washer. You will notice instant beading, protection and gloss. I purchased a large 4l bottle which has lasted me ages, I must have 2 litres of it left.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

das6dan said:


> You have BMW diamond cut wheels but won't spend more than 12 quid


Now this is a fair point. The wheels have been referred to an amazing finish, I bought the car like this.

I was mainly wanting a base to put down on the wheels, then every wash, 1-2 times per week I would always use Sonax BSD or some type of spray wax on the wheels also.

Refurbing them would cost a pretty penny, so I know where your coming from.

Thanks guys
Luke


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Another vote for Soft99 Fusso, relatively easy to apply and lasts for ages


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think you can go past FK1000p. Cheap as chips, huge durability, is genuinely capable of withstanding the extra heat and a tub will last longer than you will! The only thing I'd go for other than this would be a dedicated wheel coating if the price was right.


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

PLuKE said:


> Now this is a fair point. The wheels have been referred to an amazing finish, I bought the car like this.
> 
> I was mainly wanting a base to put down on the wheels, then every wash, 1-2 times per week I would always use Sonax BSD or some type of spray wax on the wheels also.
> 
> ...


Haha only a bit of banter fella, glad you saw the point.

I have some fusso99...might be trying this myself on my alloys.


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> race glaze nano wheel seal, spray it on clean dry rims leave a few mins and buff then 1h later do another layer-2 layers will give you 6 months+


I used C5, but caused some problems when I had some repairs done. Bit of a pain for drying properly too. Fk1000 was easy to apply but didn't seem to last long. Been using the Race Glaze since and a doddle to apply and lasting very well too.


----------

